# Mainboard defekt erkennen?



## SirUseless (10. November 2016)

Guten Tag,

der PC meiner Eltern ist defekt und ich versuche derzeit das Problem zu finden.
Ich habe Grundiwssen im Bereich PC-Hardware, bin aber keinesfalls ein Profi.

Problembeschreibung:
PC lässt sich nicht starten. Keine Reaktion auf "Einschaltknopf"

Details:
Ich habe den PC auseinandergebaut, und das Netzteil getestet. Netzteil funktioniert ohne Probleme.
Wenn ich nur den 20 poligen Stecker mit dem Mainboard verbinde (Mainboard hat 24 pole, Stecker nur 20, sollte aber dennoch funktionieren) und den Strom anschalte, läuft der Strom (auch wenn ich den Ein/Aus Knopf des Gehäuses nicht anfasse.. Gehäuse läuft, Kühler laufen, lichter blinken. Sobald der 4-polige Stecker verbunden wird (an den anderen Mainboard Anschluss), ist der komplette PC tot.

Hier ein Video, dass das Problem gut verdeutlicht.
Hardware- defekt - Google Photos


Nur was könnte das Problem sein? Warum reagiert der PC nicht sobald der 4 Polige Stecker eingesteckt ist (wofür ist der Stecker überhaupt da?)
Meine vermutung wäre, dass Entweder das Gehäuse bzw. der Einschaltknopf am Gehäuse defekt ist, oder dass das Mainboard tot ist.


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas bei der Fehlersuche helfen und paar Tipps geben. Danke


----------



## bschicht86 (10. November 2016)

Der 4-polige Stecker versorgt die CPU mit Strom. Wenn sofort das Netzteil ausgeht, kannst du es dann wieder einschalten oder musst du es erst eine Weile vom Strom trennen? Wenn du es erst eine Weile tod legen musst, bis es wieder zuckt, dann liegt wohl bei den Spannungswandlern auf dem Board für die CPU ein Kurzschluss vor. 

Zu 90% wird es dann das Board sein und zu 10% die CPU. Hier wäre hilfreich, wenn du Teile zum Austausch liegen hättest um testen zu können.


----------



## SirUseless (10. November 2016)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Der 4-polige Stecker versorgt die CPU mit Strom. Wenn sofort das Netzteil ausgeht, kannst du es dann wieder einschalten oder musst du es erst eine Weile vom Strom trennen? Wenn du es erst eine Weile tod legen musst, bis es wieder zuckt, dann liegt wohl bei den Spannungswandlern auf dem Board für die CPU ein Kurzschluss vor.
> 
> Zu 90% wird es dann das Board sein und zu 10% die CPU. Hier wäre hilfreich, wenn du Teile zum Austausch liegen hättest um testen zu können.



Das Netzteil ist nach einem "Ein/Aus" wieder Einsatzbereit.
Heißt, ich stecke den 4 poler ab, mach das Netzteil aus und wieder an, dann geht der Strom wieder.

Mir bleibt wohl nix anderes übrig als das Mainboard zu tauschen. Ersatzteil hab ich nicht, aber ich bestell einfach mal bei Amazon. Wenns nix hilft, gehts halt zurück.


----------



## bschicht86 (10. November 2016)

Woraus besteht denn dein PC? Evtl lohnt sich statt eines teuren Gebraucht-Teils gleich der Wechsel zu einer moderneren Office-Kiste, wie z.B. Athlon5350 und ein AM1-Brett. Beides + ein wenig DDR3 sollte man schon für unter 100 bekommen. Zudem dürfte das dann noch einiges an Strom sparen.


----------



## SirUseless (10. November 2016)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Woraus besteht denn dein PC? Evtl lohnt sich statt eines teuren Gebraucht-Teils gleich der Wechsel zu einer moderneren Office-Kiste, wie z.B. Athlon5350 und ein AM1-Brett. Beides + ein wenig DDR3 sollte man schon für unter 100 bekommen. Zudem dürfte das dann noch einiges an Strom sparen.



Die genauen Angaben habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf (8GB ram, Intel Prozessor, No-name Mainboard...). Ist ein 4 Jahre alter Komplett-PC, der aber alle Anforderungen ohne Probleme erfüllt.
Ein Neukauf lohnt sich nicht. Mainboard reparieren halte ich für sinnvoller.


----------



## Schwarzseher (10. November 2016)

Kein anderes Netzteil zur Hand womit man mal testen könnte,wo auch ein 24 pol. Atx dran ist?
Sicher das der 4 pol. das richtige Kabel war für die Zusatzspannung der Cpu?
Mit der Null-methode kann man am einfachsten testen ob das Board defekt ist.Bevor man was neues kauft.Was du brauchst dafür ist ein Beeper.
Der kostet nicht viel.
Null-Methode:Schwarzer Bildschirm/ Rechner bootet nicht/ Null-Methode - ComputerBase Forum
Zur Not kann man sich auch eine led basteln,dann hört man nix,sondern sieht halt nur was blinken.


----------



## SirUseless (10. November 2016)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Kein anderes Netzteil zur Hand womit man mal testen könnte,wo auch ein 24 pol. Atx dran ist?
> Sicher das der 4 pol. das richtige Kabel war für die Zusatzspannung der Cpu?
> Mit der Null-methode kann man am einfachsten testen ob das Board defekt ist.Bevor man was neues kauft.Was du brauchst dafür ist ein Beeper.
> Der kostet nicht viel.
> ...



Der PC Lief jahrelang mit den 20 pol. Anschluss, daher dürfte das ja nicht stören.

Die Null Methode bringt mir nur nix, da sobald das Mainboard komplett am Strom ist, der ganze PC tot ist. Da kann ja dann nix piepen


----------



## AMD-FXler (12. November 2016)

Check mal, ob die Kondensatoren aufgebläht sind. Dann sind diese kaputt. 

Hatte das früher auch mal bei einem Komplett PC.  Da ging das Billig-Board nach 3 Jahren wegen geplatzer Kondensatoren über den Jordan.
Ob es sich lohnt, neue einzulöten, weiß ich nicht. Wohl eher nicht.

Mainboard bald kaputt?


----------



## SirUseless (16. November 2016)

Update:
es war tatsächlich das Mainboard defekt.
Der Austausch hat das Problem gelöst.

Danke!


----------

